# Wagler's/Temple Vipers



## salvatoruk (Apr 28, 2009)

I have a number of these available ranging from 1 week old babies to large adults.
They are all Sumatran locality.










































Subadults -adult £140 each, £250 pair
Babies £75 each, £120 pair

Better discounts for trade customers and multiples.

Best to message me at [email protected] rather than PM as it'll be answered a lot quicker.

Laurie


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

very nice mate, dont have a dwa though unfortunately


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

absolutly stunning!


----------



## DRAGONLOVER1981 (Jul 7, 2009)

wow stunning snakes mate


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

Stunning, Tropidolaemus wagleri are one of my all time favorite vipers.


----------



## salvatoruk (Apr 28, 2009)

All babies now sold. Some adults are still available though.
The huge female pictured is heavily gravid so if you did want babies more should be available soon 

Laurie


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## otb2 (Nov 30, 2006)

Hey laurie,
Contact Pete at Concrete Jungle, he'll prob be interested. PM me for his number as its no longer the shop number


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful...I wouldn't be able to part with them easily if they were mine.


----------



## salvatoruk (Apr 28, 2009)

Adult and sub adult pairs still available. More babies on their way soon too.


----------



## davidfitch (Nov 19, 2008)

Don't have dwa but when i eventually get license these will be top of my list. Absolutely stunning! :flrt:


----------

